# Paramedic to PA



## AnthonyTheEmt (Jun 10, 2014)

Not really sure what thread to put this under, but I am trying to work on pre reqs and apply for PA school. Is anyone else doing this as well? I don't have a bachelors degree and am looking into programs that would be best applicable or increase my chance of getting in. I have looked into a BA in Public Health also Health Science. Does anyone know what would be better or does it even matter?


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 10, 2014)

PA programs do not care what you undergrad in as long as you have the required prereqs. Obviously if you do not pick a science related program you may have up to two years extra to complete the prereqs. Being a Paramedic will help out a ton if you are admitted to a school, and will also cover your HCE hours required. MY advice is to pick a major you can get a job with in the future if PA school does not work out. I am majoring in business with a minor in biology. I will have to spend some extra time taking prereqs, but at least I will have a backup.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 10, 2014)

PA was developed as a civilian job for returning Vietnam Vets. So there's a ton of guys and gals that go that route because of the HCE hours like Chewy said. Plus while we lack the education amongst other things the practice is very similar whereas something like Nursing and PA would be a rather large change.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jun 10, 2014)

If your going on to PA school and your a paramedic with out a degree right now, I would get an undergraduate degree in EMS because all your paramedic and EMS credits will transfer in and possible save you a year or more of school. Then, you can select the PA program pre-rec's within your degree plan and general education classes. This is what I did for graduate school (not PA, but still worked for me)


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jun 10, 2014)

also, I would speak to our friends over at http://www.physicianassistantforum.com/


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Jun 10, 2014)

sweet. thanks man. I was checking on www.paeonline.com and theres some useful info there. But i haven't seen any online schools that offer a degree in EMS. Where did you do yours at?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jun 10, 2014)

I did mine at Central Washington University, but there are a lot out there. Some people may argue the value of an undergraduate degree in EMS, but if your going on to graduate school (especially PA) it matters none. check these links http://naemt.org/about_ems/degreeprograms.aspx and also the link in my signature


----------



## Chewy20 (Jun 10, 2014)

http://www.physicianassistantforum.com/

good forum with PA's on there with a ton of info.


----------



## rmena (Jun 10, 2014)

Do yourself a favor and take the GRE as well.


----------



## rmena (Jun 10, 2014)

I applied this last cycle and didn't get in because I only applied to non-GRE schools. Friends of mine that took the GRE with the EXACT same resumes got to choose between several schools.


----------



## rmena (Jun 10, 2014)

as in...they got accepted to several schools and got to choose which one they wanted to attend.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jun 25, 2014)

http://depts.washington.edu/medex/applicants/program-prerequisites/bachelors-prerequisites/


----------



## Angel (Jun 26, 2014)

the downside is, for my case, after all that experience, my anat and phys will just expire =/
they sucked the first time and to take them again would be torture.


----------



## FiremanMike (Jun 26, 2014)

Every time I start down this road (on paper) I find myself at the inevitable conclusion, why not just go to medical school.

Medical school only has a few more pre reqs and when you break down the schooling it's not that much more.  PA is essentially 1 year of class room and 1 year of unpaid OTJ training.  Medical school is 2 years of classroom, 2 years unpaid OTJ training, then 3-7 years of paid OTJ training.  At the end of medical school (excluding the outliers from either field) the bring home earning potential of a physician is significantly higher.

Taking the earning potential out do the equation, physicians also get to do so much more in their chosen field.

Honestly, the only advantage that I found in my case of being a PA over a physician was the job change aspect.  The PA is the only mid level field who can "do it all".  If I want to slow down and work in a doctors office, I can.  If I get bored of that and want to go work in the OR as first assist, I can just apply, etc.

Currently I'm still cranking my bachelors in public safety management out, once I finish that, I'll decide what I'm doing...


----------



## Summit (Jun 26, 2014)

FiremanMike said:


> Every time I start down this road (on paper) I find myself at the inevitable conclusion, why not just go to medical school.
> 
> Medical school only has a few more pre reqs and when you break down the schooling it's not that much more.  PA is essentially 1 year of class room and 1 year of unpaid OTJ training.  Medical school is 2 years of classroom, 2 years unpaid OTJ training, then 3-7 years of paid OTJ training.  At the end of medical school (excluding the outliers from either field) the bring home earning potential of a physician is significantly higher.
> 
> ...



The answer is about work life balance as much as it is about pay, both during that additional 4-8 years of "paid OTJ training" and largely, forever thereafter. On the average PA (and NP) are much more likely to be working closer to the 40 hour week with little or no call.

As my physician friends tell me: "do you want to have a life while being in medicine? Or do you want medicine to be your life?"


----------



## FiremanMike (Jun 26, 2014)

Summit said:


> The answer is about work life balance as much as it is about pay, both during that additional 4-8 years of "paid OTJ training" and largely, forever thereafter. On the average PA (and NP) are much more likely to be working closer to the 40 hour week with little or no call.
> 
> As my physician friends tell me: "do you want to have a life while being in medicine? Or do you want medicine to be your life?"



A fair point.  I'd also admit that my decision is biased slightly on the fact that I live (and will stay) in a state that is historically poor for PAs in terms of scope of practice and respect.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Jun 26, 2014)

Summit said:


> The answer is about work life balance as much as it is about pay, both during that additional 4-8 years of "paid OTJ training" and largely, forever thereafter. On the average PA (and NP) are much more likely to be working closer to the 40 hour week with little or no call.
> 
> As my physician friends tell me: "do you want to have a life while being in medicine? Or do you want medicine to be your life?"



"Paid OJT training" is a very, err...."optimistic" way of describing residency.


----------



## Summit (Jun 26, 2014)

Remi said:


> "Paid OJT training" is a very, err...."optimistic" way of describing residency.



I thought so too. One should consider interns/residents/fellows earn essentially minimum wage if you consider those 90 hour weeks making ~50K for 4-8 years. (+2 more years where they accumulate student loan debt vs PA/NP).

I have a hell of a lot of respect for physicians.


----------



## FiremanMike (Jun 26, 2014)

Remi said:


> "Paid OJT training" is a very, err...."optimistic" way of describing residency.



I didn't mean to diminish the training efforts of practicing physicians, but when people say that doctors go to school for 11 years after undergraduate, I think it's important to note that only 2 of these years take place in a traditional classroom setting.  The rest of this time can be described, for lack of a better term, as on the job training.

Maybe the distinction is only appropriate for certain personality types, but I find the idea of clinical years and residency to be INFINITELY more palatable than the idea of spending 7-11 years in a classroom after undergrad.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Jun 26, 2014)

I believe in the state of NY, you can get a PA as bachelor's, not master's degree. My sister was looking at a Bachelor's PA program, and trying to find out what it would take to come back to Ohio to practice. Sort of tough to do that, but I believe a bachelor's as a PA is doable.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 26, 2014)

The vast majority of programs require a bachelor's degree prior to admission, with most programs now conferring master's.


----------



## fakingpatience (Dec 16, 2014)

AnthonyTheEmt said:


> Not really sure what thread to put this under, but I am trying to work on pre reqs and apply for PA school. Is anyone else doing this as well? I don't have a bachelors degree and am looking into programs that would be best applicable or increase my chance of getting in. I have looked into a BA in Public Health also Health Science. Does anyone know what would be better or does it even matter?




Bringing this thread back from the dead a bit.  I'm a paramedic, going to PA school next year.  It's hugely helpful to have a bachelors degree while applying; it opens up 95% more programs to apply to.  That said it doesn't matter what your degree is in, so long as you have the required prerequisites.   Send me a PM if you have any questions!


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Dec 17, 2014)

I think EMTLIFE username "beano" also is a medic going to PA school and has a blog about it.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 17, 2014)

@beano Would you mind posting the link to your blog?


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Dec 17, 2014)

Blog is defunct after second semester 

I don't even remember the link it was on WordPress.

I would be happy to discuss my experience either in the forum or PM. @Brandon O is also in pa school.

And for the record I'm a B not a P.


----------



## Angel (Dec 17, 2014)

in the forum! im interested as well...ill be going back to school at some point to finish my bachelors then hopefully get into PA school within the next 5-7 years


----------



## Brandon O (Dec 17, 2014)

beano said:


> I would be happy to discuss my experience either in the forum or PM. @Brandon O is also in pa school.



'tis. Same.


----------

